# please reassure me I'm doing the right thing having flu / swine flu jab



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hiya,
I'm due for the jab tomorrow. I'm 24 weeks pg with my third baby and having had a bad chest infection, in which I was breathless, a couple of weeks ago, I am concerned about contracting flu, particularly swine flu.
I was in exactly the same position last year with baby number two (he's 10 months now) but i didn't have the vaccination because i was too worried about the risk to my unborn child.
I still feel the same this year but as the swine flu jab is in it's second year, I don't feel quite so much a guinea pig. I also have my two children to think about, I worry about me catching it and passing it to them and also I can't look after them properly with flu! 
I am doing the right thing aren't I?

Thank you,
Claire xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes - absolutely.
It is not just not being able to look after your children because of having flu - it is the risk of being seriously ill in hospital or even in intensive care.

We had frighteningly sick pregnant ladies on ICU last year where I work with swine flu and had to deliver babies prematurely to save the mother's life. It was really touch and go for all.

Get the vaccine - flu vaccine has been used for years and is safe. Much lower than the risk of getting swine flu in pregnancy.


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

HIya, just want to say thank you x I had the vaccination I'm glad I did. you helped me reach am important decision. 
X X


----------

